
Dash Board for Newton OS: a Comic Tragedy in Nine Acts - aaronbrethorst
https://github.com/masonmark/Dash-Board-for-Newton-OS
======
veidr
Hmm, is it Newton day on HN? I am guessing that you submitted this after
seeing it linked to on today's other Newton thread[1]?

I am the author of Dash Board, so feel free to uh, AMA, as the kids say these
days...

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10079507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10079507)

~~~
Albright
Ah, cool. I was looking for a way to contact you, but couldn't find a way on
your web site or on the GitHub page, short of opening an issue.

Not that I have anything really interesting to say - just that I really
enjoyed reading your write-up. Really interesting and, as mediocre dev myself
trying to make a little money here and there, inspirational as well. Thanks
for sharing it. (I also used to do development in Tokyo too, and hope to be
able to do it again some day, should the stars realign.)

------
StavrosK
Is this a blog post repo?

~~~
veidr
No, although as it happens, I _did_ also write a blog post about my experience
with it:

[http://masonmark.com/dash-board-revisited](http://masonmark.com/dash-board-
revisited)

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, I just noticed the code, thanks.

